# My name is... "Slim" snakey!



## Philimac (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello All,

Wanted share with everyone our first snake (not too many good photo's yet).
He/she is a spotted hatchie named Slim. We got him/her last Saturday, and it's been really cool.
I've talked about a pet snake for years, and have finally done it.

Everything has gone well, it shed on the first night. It smashed down a pinkie on Wednesday.
We finally got to handle him last night, that went really well. We got it out of the click clack with a hook and moved it away. It had one little strike, then settled and was handled by four of us without anymore nips.

We keep it's click-clack in the larger enclosure, and that too is working well. 
The click-clack is heated by a mat, and we occasionally put the lamp on to give it an option.
Slim, has been relaxing in all parts of the click-clack.

Already planning the next one.
Have been smashing this site all week, and thought we would share.

Tell us what you think?
Thank you all.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi mate, where's the pics?? HAHA SLIM!! Best name I've seen on here yet for a snake.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 10, 2018)

10/10 name. Congrats on your first snake.


----------



## Philimac (Feb 10, 2018)

Sorry, I had pasted the pics in but they disappeared.
See attached this time.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 10, 2018)

Woah, Slim is SLIM! He's tiny. 
[doublepost=1518232117,1518226197][/doublepost]I can't get my 13 month old spotted python out for pics today as he/she had a feed yesterday afternoon. But my 14 month old Stimmy can say "hi" Just grabbing 10 mins of sun.  This thing has the best nature.


----------



## Philimac (Feb 10, 2018)

Very nice, we just had Slim out for a wander.
So far really good, no nips at all.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 10, 2018)

Philimac said:


> Very nice, we just had Slim out for a wander.
> So far really good, no nips at all.


Haha nice, even if Slim did bite you, at that size, you would seriously laugh.. a bite from a common black ant would cause more pain.


----------



## Nerdhero (Feb 10, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Haha nice, even if Slim did bite you, at that size, you would seriously laugh.. a bite from a common black ant would cause more pain.



Its so comical watching my Childrens *strike* at food. I gotta wiggle it infront of her face to entice her, then she will rub her nose over it for a little bit....then FINALLY she will ever so slowly....ever so gently open her mouth and take the food item. Rarely does she constrict it, generally she will just immediately start pumping it down!

Compare this to my Diamond who is arking up the second you take the lid off his enclosure....he strikes within 5 seconds AWLAYS and god dam does he wrap that thing up. Its cool that they kinda have their own little flair/mannerisms.


----------



## Wally (Feb 11, 2018)

Philimac said:


> Sorry, I had pasted the pics in but they disappeared.
> See attached this time.
> 
> View attachment 323220
> ...



Naww what a worm. Welcome to a very addictive hobby!


----------



## Philimac (Feb 11, 2018)

Wally said:


> Naww what a worm. Welcome to a very addictive hobby!


You’re not wrong about addictive..
Off to pick up another one today.
Will post pics when we have some good ones.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 11, 2018)

Nerdhero said:


> Its so comical watching my Childrens *strike* at food. I gotta wiggle it infront of her face to entice her, then she will rub her nose over it for a little bit....then FINALLY she will ever so slowly....ever so gently open her mouth and take the food item. Rarely does she constrict it, generally she will just immediately start pumping it down!
> 
> Compare this to my Diamond who is arking up the second you take the lid off his enclosure....he strikes within 5 seconds AWLAYS and god dam does he wrap that thing up. Its cool that they kinda have their own little flair/mannerisms.



Really? Both my Stimmy and Spotted slam their food like it's going to evaporate into thin air if they don't seize the moment lol. After they have struck, they instantly coil it up and I always grab the mouse's tail with the tongs and gently pull it and shake it to imitate life and they constrict it to the max. One time my spotted even got my tongs in the mix, she coiled up so high before I could release the mouse and had me wrapped up as well and, despite her small size (75-85cm) do you think I could get her to let go?? Not a chance... Had to keep my hand super still holding the tongs and I could feel her begin to relax to prepare to start eating the mouse and the slightest movement of my hand would transfer through the tongs and she would tighten up again... This went on for 15 mins until she finally, well until I finally managed to stay still long enough to slip the tongs from her grip once she relaxed. My little Stimmy, who's smaller again hits like a train and almost knocks the tongs from my hand. It's incredible the amount of force a small python can generate.
[doublepost=1518292024,1518291360][/doublepost]


Philimac said:


> You’re not wrong about addictive..


Hahaha yep, like me with turtles mate... Before you know it you've got a whole pile of them and a smouldering crater where your bank account used to be. LOL But hey, I'd rather be addicted to this then ice, gambling and the likes thereof.


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 11, 2018)

Great little pick up, the hobby is definitely so addictive and you get to meet a load of like minded people on places like this 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

